# SMS Terror von 016094721395



## touchy (27 September 2004)

Hallo allerseits,
Ich brauche hier mal Hilfe, es geht um sms Terror pur. 
Meine Mutter bekommt seit einiger Zeit mehrere SMS täglich von o.g. Nummer. Absender sind Jörg und Evchen die von ihren Urlaubserlebnissen berichten. Meine Mom dachte bei der ersten SMS sie sei an die falsche Nummer geschickt worden und antwortete um den Absender freundlicherweise darauf aufmerksam zu machen. 
Nachdem sie weitere 10 SMS vom gleichen Sender bekommen hat, hat sie geschrieben das sie sich durch diese SMS' belästigt fühlt und mit strafrechtlicher Verfolgung gedroht. Die Antwort ließ nicht lang auf sich warten:
"Von wegen strafrechtliche Verfolgung. Witzbold. Die USA sind groß, da muß man uns erst mal zu fassen kriegen. Der SMS Terror geht weiter. Und das nächste mal bitte mit freundlicher Anrede. Gruß Jörg."

Polizei sagt sie könne nur bei echtem Terror udn Bedrohung etwas unternehmen.
Welche möglichkeiten gibt es noch??? Außer Nummer ändern.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## technofreak (27 September 2004)

0160 sollte eine  T-Mobil-Nummer sein. Ich würde mich (zumindest erst mal versuchen) 
 an die T-Com wenden und den Fall schildern.

besteht denn irgendein Verdacht, was der Grund für diese SMS´es sein soll, finanzielle Gründe
 können es ja anscheinend nicht sein...

tf

PS: es besteht zwar die Möglichkeit , dass die Nummer "mitgenommen" wurde 
(zu einem  anderem Provider) aber darüber müßt die T-Com Auskunft geben können


----------



## Gluko (27 September 2004)

Von drei der Netzbetreiber gibt's Servicenummern, um herauszufinden welcher Betreiber die gesuchte Nummer betreibt:

t-mobile: SMS an 4387 + Handynummer
D2: Nummer 12313 anrufen, nach der Ansage Vorwahl und die Rufnummer eingeben.
E-Plus: Hier funktioniert der beschriebene Dienst über die Nummer 10667

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## touchy (30 September 2004)

Danke erstmal!

Nein, einen Grund für die SMS' können wir uns nicht denken.
Die Nummer gehört zu T-Mobile deutschland, aber was kann ich mit dieser Erkenntniss anfangen?


----------



## scrat007 (30 September 2004)

Du könntest z.B. Anzeige gegen den Inhaber der Nummer erstatten, und die T-Mobile auf die SMS-Spam hinweisen mit der bitte um Abschaltung.


----------



## Reducal (30 September 2004)

touchy schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nummer gehört zu T-Mobile deutschland, aber was kann ich mit dieser Erkenntniss anfangen?


Das muss nicht sein, heute kann jeder seine Nummer (einschließlich Vorwahl) zu einen anderen Provider übertragen - ich habe z. B. auch eine 0160er, bin aber bei O². 



			
				scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> Du könntest z.B. Anzeige gegen den Inhaber der Nummer erstatten...


Wegen was? "Grober Unfug" ist leider nicht sanktioniert, allenfalls kommt einfache Körperverletzung wegen der Belästigung in Frage - der Schaden (z. B. gesundheitsschädigende Schlafstörung) sollte aber von einem Arzt (vornehmlich einem Neurologen) attestiert worden sein.


----------



## Gluko (2 Oktober 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ... - ich habe z. B. auch eine 0160er, bin aber bei O².


Hi Reducal,

deshalb weiter oben mein Hinweis auf die Servicenummern, um herauszufinden bei welchem Anbieter die Nummer ist.

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

*smsterror*

Hallo,

die Polizei wird dir und deiner Mutter leider nicht weiterhelfen, so ist meine Erfahrung! Auskünfte und Tipps zum Thema gibt auch das Landeskriminalamt, Bereich stalking etc. Ihr könntet bei der Staatsanwaltschaft eine Anzeige erstattet, dann ist der Provider (Telekom, O2, wie auch immer) verpflichtet, der Sache nachzugehen.Ansonsten alles sms dokumentieren!!!!
Leider haben die ....... recht: übers Internet werden die immer anonym bleiben, im besten Fall verwenden sie sogar Handynummern von anderen Menschen um den Verdacht in eine falsche Richtung zu lenken.Versucht es vielleicht doch mit einer neuen Nummer, daß ist nicht so teuer....

viel Glück noch

Sonnenschein


----------



## Insider (6 Oktober 2004)

sonnenschein schrieb:
			
		

> ...die Polizei wird dir und deiner Mutter leider nicht weiterhelfen, so ist meine Erfahrung! Auskünfte und Tipps zum Thema gibt auch das Landeskriminalamt, Bereich stalking etc. Ihr könntet bei der Staatsanwaltschaft eine Anzeige erstattet, dann ist der Provider (Telekom, O2, wie auch immer) verpflichtet, der Sache nachzugehen....


Suuuuper Beitrag:

1. Polizei wird nicht helfen können
2. LKA hat Spezialbereiche, an die man sich wenden kann
3. Staatsanwaltschaft ist verpflichtet der Sache nachzugehen
Dass die Schmiere nicht sonderlich viel ausrichten kann/wird, haben wir hier schon festgestellt. Ein LKA ist eine Polizei und dient eher übergeordneten Aufgaben - die werden eine derartige Anzeige an die örtlich zuständige Polizei weiterleiten. Die StA bewertet die strafrechtliche Relevanz des Sachverhaltes und lässt dann von der Polizei den Tatbestand ausermitteln, wenn sie zu der Erkenntins kam, dass an der Sache "was dran ist".


----------



## oliveer (22 November 2004)

Kannst du eigentlich auch direkt sein lassen. Kein öffentliches Interesse vorhanden und Ablage "P" ! Also macht dir nicht zuviel Hoffnung! 

Nur mal ein paar kleine Geschichten zur Unfähigkeit der Behörden bei mir in der Gegend. Habe im Oktober letzten Jahres mehrfach telefonisch Morddrohungen erhalten, natürlich mit anonymer Nummer. Hab die Sache bei der Polizei zur Anzeige gebracht und was passierte ? Nichts - noch niemals ein Schreiben. Auf Rückfragen bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft hies es, dass das Verfahren eingestellt worden sie und dass man wegen solchen Bagatellfälle keine Benachrichtigung mehr verschicken würde. - - Gleicher Anrufer nur ein paar Monate später, wieder Anzeige bei einer anderen Dienststelle. Nach ein paar Monaten auf einmal Post vom Staatsanwalt - Verfahren eingestellt, Täter konnte nicht ermittelt werden ! Wie ich aber durch Zufall erfahren habe, sind in beiden Fällen keine Anfragen beim Netzbetreiber eingegangen. Ebenso sind bereits andere Strafverfahren wegen anderer Geschichten im Internetbereich (Beleidigung und Bedrohung in meinem Gästebuch) auch komischerweise nicht so wirklich bearbeitet worden. - Soviel zu diesem Thema ...


in diesem Sinne

Oliver


----------



## Reducal (22 November 2004)

Nur mal so interessenhalber -_ in welcher Gegend wohnst Du?_


----------



## Anonymous (22 November 2004)

Düsseldorf - also könnte man von kompetenten Behörden ausgehen, dem ist aber nicht so ! 

in diesem Sinne

Oliver


----------



## Reducal (22 November 2004)

Oliver schrieb:
			
		

> Düsseldorf - also könnte man von kompetenten Behörden ausgehen...


Wieso? Nur weil das ein Ballungsraum ist? Weiteren Kommentar muss ich mir leider verkneifen. 8)


----------



## Stalker2002 (22 November 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Düsseldorf - also könnte man von kompetenten Behörden ausgehen, dem ist aber nicht so !
> 
> in diesem Sinne
> 
> Oliver



Wenn die dortigen grünen Männchen so hirnfit sind wie das Düsseldoofe LG, dann wundert mich nix. :rotfl: 

MfG
L.


----------



## oliveer (23 November 2004)

@ Reducal :  Ich wüsste net was dieses Ballungszentrum mit der Kompetens zu tun haben sollte. Ich dachte da eher,dass die die etwas besseren geschulten Kollegen vom LKA auch mal drum kümmern. Aber die können ja auch anscheinend net mehr. 

in diesem Sinne

Oliver


----------



## Reducal (23 November 2004)

Bei Ballungsräumen geht man ja eigentlich davon aus, dass dort auch die Fachkräfte in geballten Horden anzutreffen sind - ich persönlich halte das für ein Gerücht. Gerade wenn einer am Land wohnt, trifft ihn dann die Verwaltungsterminologie von Strafverfolgungsbehörden nachweislich auch noch besonders hart.


			
				oliveer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die können ja auch anscheinend net mehr.


Generell muss jedem klar sein - die kochen auch nur mit Wasser!


----------



## Anonymous (7 Januar 2005)

*Geht zum Anwalt*

Geht zu einem Anwalt, der kann über den Provider die Adresse bekommen und den Belästiger anschreiben. Man kann eine einstweilige Verfügung erwirken. Es gibt einen Präzidenzfall in Italien. Ein italienisches Gericht verurteilte einen Mann, der eine Geschäftsfrau mit SMS belästigte zu einem Schmerzengeld. Stand in der Bildzeitung vom 25.11.04! 
Vor allem: Wehrt Euch, geht zum Anwalt. Die Gesetzgebung muß in dem Bereich Stalking endlich klarer werden.


----------



## Reducal (7 Januar 2005)

*Re: Geht zum Anwalt*



			
				Arwen68 schrieb:
			
		

> Geht zu einem Anwalt, der kann über den Provider die Adresse bekommen ...


Aber nur mit einem richterlichen Beschluss. Und wenn touchy keine Rechtsschutzversicherung hat, die die Kosten in dieser Angelegenheit übernimmt, dann müsste er die anwaltlichen Bemühungen vorerst selbst tragen.


			
				Arwen68 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt einen Präzidenzfall in Italien.


Schön dahin gesagt/-schrieben. Wen interessiert hier in D schon, was in I, nach Angaben eines Boulevardblattes, passiert sein soll.


			
				Arwen68 schrieb:
			
		

> ...geht zum Anwalt. Die Gesetzgebung muß in dem Bereich Stalking endlich klarer werden.


Was haben Anwälte bei Sachverhalten, wie dem von touchy, mit der Gesetzgebung zu tun?


----------

